# Wienermobile loses control, smacks into pole



## CHamilton (Feb 15, 2015)

Wienermobile loses control, smacks into pole in Enola





> ENOLA, Pa. (WHTM) – Traffic was unusually slow Sunday in East Pennsboro Township after a reported accident involving an Oscar Mayer Wienermobile.


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 16, 2015)

To paraphrase the Liberty Mutual Insurance commercial, "... (They) asked "... was there a (hot) dog in the car ...?" :giggle:


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Feb 16, 2015)

Was The Pole Jaywalking?


----------



## MARC Rider (Feb 18, 2015)

CHamilton said:


> Wienermobile loses control, smacks into pole in Enola
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate to be doing the editor's job, but unless the Wienermobile has a google self-driving brain transplant, it wasn't the wienermobile that lost control, it was the human driver.


----------

